# Cell Phone Signal Booster?



## gubernj (Dec 23, 2014)

Does anyone use a cell phone signal booster that really works? Ideally, I'd like one that I can attach and remove easily. And that boosts cell phone signals for the pax as well as me.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

gubernj said:


> Does anyone use a cell phone signal booster that really works? Ideally, I'd like one that I can attach and remove easily. And that boosts cell phone signals for the pax as well as me.


There isn't a "Mobile" cell phone booster, and most that market a donut or case for your cell showing a signal increase is just a scam. Most if not all "boosters" require a hard wired internet connection and are used in a home environment.

What type of phone are you using? I may be able to help with either settings on your device or suggest a different device depending on your carrier.


----------



## gubernj (Dec 23, 2014)

I have an iPhone 6 on Verizon.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Well - This is going to sound sucky, but I'm surprised that you have issues with Verizon. The only place that had a major issue when I traveled is Wilmington DE. I would slip in and out of 4G, my phone was useless.

I always had good Verizon service in NJ. Do you have a case on your phone, and have you tried to use it without the case to see if you get better reception?


----------



## gubernj (Dec 23, 2014)

I'll give it a try, thanks.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

gubernj said:


> Does anyone use a cell phone signal booster that really works? Ideally, I'd like one that I can attach and remove easily. And that boosts cell phone signals for the pax as well as me.


Wilson Electronics sells boosters for phones for about 300 dllrs and up. Just google it.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

observer said:


> Wilson Electronics sells boosters for phones for about 300 dllrs and up. Just google it.


Yep - that's the scam I've been talking about. Sorry, but nothing short of a direct connection to the internet with a box that actually acts like a "cell" will improve cell signal. Here's the device that will only help: http://www.verizonwireless.com/accessories/samsung-network-extender-scs-2u01/ . This is for a small office/home where building interference is a cause for losing cell signal.

The biggest issue today, when people think their cell phones "lose" signal is really the phone hardware jumping from different frequencies, or jumping around from 2G/3G to 4G/LTE. Some of the higher end hardware can handle that seamlessly, but some can't. The other obstacle is over-saturation of cell towers that walk all over each others frequency or over-used cell towers with too many subscribers in a single area.

The easiest test is to have a phone call going, and see if the call drops. Data will always be best effort, so not connecting to a webpage, or say buffering while watching a video is just the nature of data.


----------



## jwoods (Jun 5, 2015)

observer said:


> Wilson Electronics sells boosters for phones for about 300 dllrs and up. Just google it.


I found cheaper boosters at MyAmplifiers. Check its "HELPER Page".


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

jwoods said:


> I found cheaper boosters at MyAmplifiers. Check its "HELPER Page".


They don't work. As previously mentioned, the only time a cell signal booster is really effective is inside buildings that have interference issues.


----------



## jwoods (Jun 5, 2015)

Boosters are effective in buildings. All you need is correct install a booster. I mean external antenna. It should be on the roof of your building.
I use mobile booster. And I like it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jwoods said:


> I found cheaper boosters at MyAmplifiers. Check its "HELPER Page".


Thnx, I'll check it out.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

You can buy a Brain Booster
"This is essential for mood boosting and mental performance. The sessions on the Delight Pro are supported by research studies which include Seasonal Affective Disorder, stress reduction, insomnia, improved mood, mental sharpness and balance (reduced risk of falling) in seniors, and reduced worry plus improvements in concentration and memory in college students."

http://www.toolsforwellness.com/860...JRGSFfkC0o4_rZ2HAVdyaZ7VG66urNYzdQBoCNEbw_wcB


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

I bought one for work from Best Buy. You can also get one for your car. They work! At my job I was getting zero bars, with the booster two bars. I had to get a ladder and put the antenna high into the ceiling. Anyone in the immediate area (office) gets a boost.


----------



## Phong Tran (Sep 10, 2015)

Nick3946 said:


> I bought one for work from Best Buy. You can also get one for your car. They work! At my job I was getting zero bars, with the booster two bars. I had to get a ladder and put the antenna high into the ceiling. Anyone in the immediate area (office) gets a boost.


sigh.. what did you bought... can you add on like 'model number of the booster or some type kinda brand with the model and how much so on..


----------



## wilson1 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm using Shentel, and a signal booster is working for me.


----------



## wilson1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi again! I saw that I didn't tell which one I use, I order from site *cellphonesignalbooster.us/usa/ *try them, they can help you.


----------

